# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  آموزش تصویری نصب اوراکل

## miladman88

با سلام 
در خصوص آموزش تصویری نصب و حذف اوراکل اگر چیزی دارید لطفا در این قسمت قرار دهید

----------


## babila

http://www.mediafire.com/file/meugji...tion_Guide.rar

----------


## miladman88

سلام 
تشکر دوست عزیز 
راستی این آموزش به صورت pdf هستش یا به صورت POWER POINT؟
*ضمنا چه طوری میشه با مجید که در پست زیر گداشته بود ارتباطات برقرار کرد ( به علت تعداد پستهای کمتر از 20 تا قادر به ارتباط با وی نیستم)
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=68920
مراجع آموزشی Oracle University*

----------


## miladman88

آیا در مورد حذف این برنامه به صورت تصویری هم چیزی سراغ دارید؟

----------


## sahele_sheni

سلام دوستان . 
من ویندوز سیستم رو عوض کردم و firewall رو خاموش کردم و loopback adapter نصب کردم و مراحل نصب oracleرو همونطوری که دوستمون توی pdf بالا توضیح دادن دنبال کردم ولی توی مراحل آخر وقتی که میخواد db رو بسازه error میده و ......

عکسهای این اشکالات رو میزارم 





لطفا راهنمایی کنید که چکارش باید کنم خیلی کارم گیر کرده ....

----------


## babila

مهم نیست تو ایجاد دیتا بیس مشکل پیدا کرده.
بعد از نصب اوراکل اقدام به ایجاد دیتابیس بکن

----------

